# Colonel Barry Wilson (ret'd), Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2018)

Just a quick head's up -- Col. Barry Wilson, former CO of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment and former Commander of Thunder Bay Militia District, died early Monday morning in Thunder Bay.

I'll share more details once I see them in the public domain.

He was my CO for a while in my younger, more foolish days -- including some times when he was (quite) cross with me but knew I had my heart in the right place    He loved his scotch and he loved his troops.  He faced a series of health issues with courage, grace and remarkably good humour.  He'll be missed.

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends.


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Jan 2018)

I knew Barry for years. Always a Gentleman, soft spoken and wise. You are correct Tony, he certainly loved his soldiers.


----------



## Picaninny Skoff (23 Jan 2018)

Thanks for letting us know. Sad news indeed.  I have the privilege as a very young Private soldier exchanging tunics with him at the Men's Christmas Dinner.


(Edit to remove identifying remark.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2018)

Picaninny Skoff said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know. Sad news indeed.  I have the privilege as a very young Private soldier exchanging tunics with him at the Men's Christmas Dinner.


I thought of you and this when I was thinking of him  ;D


			
				Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Always a Gentleman, soft spoken and wise ... he certainly loved his soldiers.


 :nod:

If you knew Barry, but don't subscribe to the local paper here in Thunder Bay, you can download a PDF of his obit (1 page) here.


----------



## AbdullahD (30 Jan 2018)

May he rest in peace


----------

